# Clockworkmod Issues



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm having the hardest time with CWM, backing up and restoring ROMs.

I've got 5.0.2.3 flashed, so I'll make that clear before going any further, since much of the issues with restoring on other phones was related to the version of cwm.

Here's the scenario... I was running CM7, so I booted into recovery, then created a backup. I flashed MIUI, then created a backup through the same method. Before I tried to restore, I wiped data/factory.

No matter what, I get the same error over and over: "error while formatting: /system"

The documentation and support for CWM is non-existent for noobs like me, but everything I've found online says wipe cache, restore and no problems. My guess is it's a 'bad' backup, because I was able to restore a cm7 backup one time... but I've tried 10 different backups, so a 10% success rate? That doesn't seem right and I'm tired of having to SBF whenever I want to change ROMs.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## kr3n (Jul 16, 2011)

Use Droid X (2nd Init) D2G clockwork doesn't work. You can't format and I think the backups are broken.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

You might want to post your question in the DX forum, mate. My question is about the Dg2. From what I've seen online, if you flash the most recent CWM for the DX, all the restore issues go away... that's not what I've experienced with the D2G, though.


----------



## kr3n (Jul 16, 2011)

No what I'm saying is have you tried using the Droid X (2nd init) Clockwork Recovery the D2G recovery doesn't work it won't format anything which basically breaks the entire recovery.

I'm not talking about the Droid X recovery either that one will definitely not work on a Droid 2 Global.


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

kr3n said:


> No what I'm saying is have you tried using the Droid X (2nd init) Clockwork Recovery the D2G recovery doesn't work it won't format anything which basically breaks the entire recovery.
> 
> I'm not talking about the Droid X recovery either that one will definitely not work on a Droid 2 Global.


I agree. I had the same issue and freaked the hell out when one of my backups wouldn't restore! Using the droid x 2nd init method in rom manager works perfectly! No problem at all after you do that!


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

My apologies, I totally misunderstood.

Just flashed the 2nd-init and BAM! it works perfectly. Wow, that's a HUGE issue Koush needs to address, IMO. Thanks for the help mates!


----------



## Keifla96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Had the same issue as stated above, 13thAngel said to use the Droid X 2nd-init as it has been the fix for this.........HOWEVER its probably just me for some reason but the 2nd-init didnt seem to work for me, I'm still using just the *Droid X* (not the 2nd-init).......Been curious as to why this is but didnt care enough to ask since it works.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

That's weird. I've been using the DX (2nd init), since they recommended it and I haven't had an issue yet. I think you may find old recoveries won't work with the different can version; I deleted all my old backups, though one I kept worked fine.


----------

